# T shirt retail bags ?



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Others here selling retail ,what size bag is good for holding
1-3 tee shirts ? Sweat shirts ?

12 x 7 x 22 seems to be popular at on line suppliers.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you talking for shipping? Or for inside the shipping package?

For shipping:

For "packaging": http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-8528&ref=5550


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I assume he's talking about retail sales...


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone, 
bought bags today from uline.com, $ 36.00 for 1000, 12 x 7 x 22.
Bought metal bag holder,
Price tags, 
Roll of dry cleaning bags to keep dust off shirts when hanging in store for display.

thanks,

Don


----------

